# ipad 3 vs ipad 4



## kvspro (29 Octobre 2012)

voila je suis le possesseur d'un ipad 2 3G 64 gb on me propose un ipad 3 4G 32 gb qui est sous garantie mais je vois qu'il y a le nouveau qui vas sortir et je me pause la questions si je doit prendre le 4 ou le 3 
je voudrais savoir s'il y a une grande différence entre se deux ipad surtout qu'il me semble que le prix va augmenter


----------



## Bierinov (29 Octobre 2012)

La grande différence entre l'iPad 3 VS l'iPad 4 c'est son connecteur. 
Si tu as des accessoires compatible ancienne génération je te conseille l'iPad 3. 

Par contre des Apple Stores acceptent d'échanger un iPad 3 contre un iPad 4 Source

À toi de voir, mais le meilleur coup serait d'acheter ton iPad 3 & de l'échanger contre un 4


----------



## KevZqn (30 Octobre 2012)

OH NON, Ce n'est pas juste le connecteur !

Le processeur A6X est 2 fois plus rapide que le processeur A5 (7xx contre 15xx)

Mais il est aussi plus cher.


----------



## sting62 (30 Octobre 2012)

Pour ma part j'ai acheté un Ipad 3 le 5 Octobre


Pas question de me le changer pour le moment.....

Si quelqu'un à des infos, je suis preneur


----------



## Larme (30 Octobre 2012)

Pour moi, l'iPad 4, est un iPad 3S...
Tu trouveras donc les mêmes réponses que les gens qui sont hésitaient entre un iPhone 4 et un 4S...


----------



## KevZqn (30 Octobre 2012)

sting62 a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai acheté un Ipad 3 le 5 Octobre
> 
> 
> Pas question de me le changer pour le moment.....
> ...




Eh mec ! Tu l'as acheté y a moins d'1 mois, Apple te fait un échange, tu rajouteras de ta part si il y a pas beaucoup genre 20-30, fonces !!

Attention, tu vas dans l'Apple store et tu fais c'est une honte, je l'ai acheté y a pas longtemps et y a déjà un nouveau plus puissant etc.. Voila, fait vite !


----------



## sting62 (31 Octobre 2012)

Je pense pas que ça soit possible............aucune communication à ce sujet......autant certains Apple Store britannique/américain effectue le changement mais rien ne filtre sur ce sujet en France........


----------



## cherbourg (1 Novembre 2012)

KevZqn a dit:


> OH NON, Ce n'est pas juste le connecteur !
> 
> Le processeur A6X est 2 fois plus rapide que le processeur A5 (7xx contre 15xx)
> 
> Mais il est aussi plus cher.



D'accord avec toi, ce n'est pas juste le connecteur qui change : en plus du processeur je crois que la wifi est double-bande


----------



## bricbroc (3 Novembre 2012)

Oui, c'est dur pour ceui qui a acheté son "nouvel iPad" sorti depuis moins de 3 mois.
Il se retrouve avec un proco moisi et un investissement ringardisé avant d'avoir fait le tour des nouvelles fonctions  
Apple sort le nouveau nouvel iPad 
C'est comme la lessive qui lave +blanc que blanc, mais en plus cher


----------



## gto55 (4 Novembre 2012)

En tout cas la puce graphique du nouvel iPad 4 explose la concurrence, même la nexus 10 de samsung avec son cortex A15  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.anandtech.com/show/6426/ipad-4-gpu-performance-analyzed-powervr-sgx-554mp4-under-the-hood


----------



## Emmanuel94 (8 Novembre 2012)

kvspro a dit:


> voila je suis le possesseur d'un ipad 2 3G 64 gb on me propose un ipad 3 4G 32 gb qui est sous garantie mais je vois qu'il y a le nouveau qui vas sortir et je me pause la questions si je doit prendre le 4 ou le 3
> je voudrais savoir s'il y a une grande différence entre se deux ipad surtout qu'il me semble que le prix va augmenter


Pour ma part je ne lacherai un ipad avec 64 Go pour un stockage moindre


----------



## joeGuillian (10 Novembre 2012)

Je disposais d'un iPad 3 en 64go acheté courant Mars et à l'usage je ne me servais absolument pas des 64go. J'ai donc vendu un très bon prix mon iPad3 pour basculer sur un iPad 4 32go en privilégiant la puissance: l'intérêt d'avoir une tablette qui s'inscrit davantage dans le temps et aussi... pour la cam Facetime qui est HD ce qui est accessoire certe mais j'utilise bcp cette fonctionnalité en déplacement et elle offre une bien meilleure qualité au vu de mes 1er tests.

Dans mes usages quotidien c'est dans le surf que je note la plus grosse différence, l'accès aux sites, aux pages, etc est significativement plus rapide et je ne vois plus vraiment de différence entre ma tablette et un ordinateur à ce niveau là ce qui n'était pas le cas avec mon ancien iPad3.

Après évidement tout s'ouvre plus vite, réagit plus vite du fait d'une puissance brute accrue et là encore je trouve que la différence est flagrante. Mais j'attends les applications qui vont réellement être optimisées au fil des prochains mois.

En terme d'autonomie je n'ai fait aucune mesure, je ne pourrais pas vraiment estimer une différence ou pas. Si des personnes l'ont testé dans ce sens cela serait intéressant d'avoir des retours.

*Regret ou pas?* Aucun regret! Je suis plus que satisfait de cette tablette: comme dit plus haut, j'ai fait un choix porté sur la puissance et l'expérience utilisateur qui sont meilleures sur cette version au détriment d'une capacité mémoire que je n'utilisais pas.


----------



## Tox (11 Novembre 2012)

Tout à fait d'accord... Juste la même en mieux, mais rien de révolutionnaire. 

De mon côté, je considère l'iPad comme un produit à ne pas conserver. Tant que le marché de l'occasion n'est pas saturé, on peut imaginer changer de tablette au gré des Keynotes. Mon passage du 3 au 4 me revient à 20.- &#8364; par mois, c'est supportable. 

Il ne reste plus qu'à souhaiter que les produits pommés continuent de séduire le grand public...


----------

